# Backpacking in the UAE



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

My son and his friend, female, are thingking of doing a backpacking tour of the UAE - visiting the other emirates by local transport or doing it as cheaply as possible. Any feedbacks would be appreciated


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are there any campsites here? There ain't a caravan club that I know of.

You can camp in desert areas but not in towns, there's a youth hostel in dubai, not sure if there's any others...

What does your son and his gf want to see? Tbh there aint much here - esp historical sites....

There are inter-emirate bus services but these only serve the major cities eg RAK/UAQ/Ajman/Sharjah/Dubai/Abu Dhabi/Al Ain. I'd suggest a trip to the east coast to Fujariah, there isn't much to see but the ocean though. To see the country you need a 4x4 and get yourself into the desert and the wadis... That's the UAE, the steel and glass buildings really aren't.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for that. 

They're both 18 and doing the backpacking tour to gain experience in travelling on their own and on a tight budget before going on a gap year travelling in Asia. 

When you say they can camp out in a desert - do they need permission or can they camp out just anywhere?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can camp anywhere in the desert, just be careful to pick your spot... You also need to be able to get to and from it hence a 4X4, but don't let them go there on there own, cos people regularly die, it is dangerous out there and if you get stuck and don't have enough water and no-one to help you....

Not good...


----------

